# What is the most comfortable and secure saddle you have owned



## canteron (21 October 2010)

Looking for a new saddle for a happy hacker on a flat backed cob.  Just want to feel comfortable and secure when going out on long hacks.

Thinking Ideal, Solution ..... ?  There are so many out there its a bit of a minefield.

And do you think that it is worth just going with what the local saddle fitter stocks in that it is more important to have a saddle regularly checked rather than going to the best saddle sitter  that you may only be able to get checked once a year.

Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Amymay (21 October 2010)

You need to have a saddle that is a good make for your breed of horse.  So whilst we can have an idea of the make we want - if that make doesn't fit that shape of horse - it's no good.

Get a Master Saddler out to look at your horse - he will fit the best type and fit for you.

But to answer your question - Albion - K2.  A wonderfully comfortable and secure saddle.  It has the longer TB panels, so fitted my TB X beautifully.


----------



## ThePony (21 October 2010)

My fav is my current one - a fairfax gp. Lovely and comfy for me and my mare. Moveable knee blocks so you can fiddle about and get them just right for you. I feel nice and secure in mine, but not stuck in with massive blocks!  It is the only saddle I have been able to ride in for long hacks and not have 'lady bit' issues with!  
Worth trying lots of diff saddles and brands and seeing what suits. 
I didn't use my local saddle fitter as he isn't the best. Mine travels for over an hour but is v good. Well worth the extra mileage I pay him!


----------



## FleabittenT (21 October 2010)

Jeffries falcon hawk event saddle 

Fab, fab saddle, 4 or 5 of us on the yard have them now, fitted to a variety of horses. Lovely & comfortable on long hacks, deep seat feels very secure.

Our local saddle fitter found mine fairly easily, they don't break the bank too much either, especially 2nd hand. 

Or you could look at one of the new Kent & Masters saddles? I think they cut one specifically for cobs - can't speak for comfort though!

Good luck!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (21 October 2010)

*hangs head in shame*

the most comfy saddle i've ridden in was a bluddy wintec 2000 

but, they don't fit my horse...


----------



## Bowen4Horses (21 October 2010)

oooh, yes, the kent and masters come in a variety of shapes and sizes and the new ones are adjustable... and they have a lovely deep seat.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 October 2010)

Best for a flat backed cob is normally an Ideal H&C (Highland and Cob) leather saddle, or for those with smaller pockets like me, a Thorowgood adjustable cob saddle. Both have breeching (extra 4th) girth strap which really helps and fit table tops well!

NB out of interest when my flat coblet was seen by a saddle fitter she needed an XXW of the Thorowgood but only an XW in the Ideal H&C so worth bearing in mind.

The only problem with the Ideal is that it is quite expensive new and very hard to find second hand. The Thorowgood is much cheaper (like a third of the cost) and also fairly easy to find second hand.

Edited to add that for a non cob the best saddle Ive ever tried/had is my 17hand hunters Towe hunter saddle. Very similar shape to the black country ones. Its known as the Parker Knoll as its just like sitting in a comfy chair, and the horse has always loved it.


----------



## joeanne (21 October 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			*hangs head in shame*

the most comfy saddle i've ridden in was a bluddy wintec 2000 

but, they don't fit my horse...
		
Click to expand...


HAHAHA Clippy, I was going to post that too, but couldn't bear the shame! 
*chuckles*


----------



## bexcy-bee (21 October 2010)

Lovett and Ricketts GP. Love it!! Just wish i had a horse to fit it now...

Also, my big horsies saddle i LOVE. cant think of its make, but made to measure, so very secure, until the piggy decided to eat lots that is!


----------



## Joyous70 (21 October 2010)

I have recently bought a Kent & Masters GP for my boy and i love it.  It has moveable knee blocks, changeable gullets and is soooooo comfy.  They do a Cob GP in Kent & Masters too.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (21 October 2010)

canteron said:



			Looking for a new saddle for a happy hacker on a flat backed cob.  Just want to feel comfortable and secure when going out on long hacks.

Thinking Ideal, Solution ..... ?  There are so many out there its a bit of a minefield.

And do you think that it is worth just going with what the local saddle fitter stocks in that it is more important to have a saddle regularly checked rather than going to the best saddle sitter  that you may only be able to get checked once a year.

Decisions, decisions, decisions!
		
Click to expand...

Must say, I am a big fan of Ideals!!!! Lovely saddles, especially for showing  I've had quite a few Ideals. One of the nicest saddles I had was an un-named showing saddle.


----------



## Crackerz (21 October 2010)

Close contacts! I hate bulky saddles & knee rolls. The best saddle that i've sat some horrendous stops in at fences was my Pessoa jumping saddle. 

My current saddle, a Fylde Samantha is as flat as a pancake & i love it, i feel most secure when i'm as close to the horse as possible


----------



## Bowen4Horses (21 October 2010)

joeanne said:



			HAHAHA Clippy, I was going to post that too, but couldn't bear the shame! 
*chuckles*
		
Click to expand...

i was riding in a VERY nice, new Prestige dressage saddle the other day and the owner was saying' isn't it comfy?' and i thought 'not as comfy as my old wintec...'


----------



## joeanne (21 October 2010)

*whispers* the wintec 500 aint at all bad either.......but you didnt hear that from me


----------



## SmartieBean09 (21 October 2010)

My Saddle Company Saddle.  I wont have anything else now.


----------



## Leg_end (21 October 2010)

Saddles are completely personal preference I think... depends very much on you and the horse. Personally I hate thorowgoods and love Albion and Wow. I have a wow now and love the fact that I can just get it all adjusted to fit my new boy and dont have the stress of selling a saddle if it doesnt fit.


----------



## Vetwrap (21 October 2010)

The most secure saddle was an Aussie stock - wintec make one and Thorowgood used to, many, many moons ago.  I've had both and there was no trick on earth that my boy could pull to get rid of you!

They would have needed seat savers for really long hacks though....


----------



## miss_bird (21 October 2010)

My fav saddle is my old lovett and ricketts.
I know sad i do have some lovely saddles but that one will still remain my favorite


----------



## peanut (21 October 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			*hangs head in shame*

the most comfy saddle i've ridden in was a bluddy wintec 2000 

but, they don't fit my horse...
		
Click to expand...

I love my wintec 2000 and feel no shame about it.


----------



## posie_honey (21 October 2010)

most comfortable saddle for happy hacking i've ever tried was a gaucho saddle lol!!


----------



## Ali2 (21 October 2010)

My WOW deep seat is lovely and comfortable

The flat seat jump saddle on the other hand is, literally, a pain in the bum!


----------



## ginadrummond (21 October 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			*hangs head in shame*

the most comfy saddle i've ridden in was a bluddy wintec 2000 

but, they don't fit my horse...
		
Click to expand...


I remember borrowing a bright blue wintec when they first came out and it was sooooo secure it was ubelievable - I took it xc.  Not sure on the new ones though.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (21 October 2010)

I'm no saddle snob!!! Lol! My current Thorogood T4 GP is the comfiest saddle I've ever ridden in :-D


----------



## nicnag (21 October 2010)

I've had a fair few different makes over the years but the Ideals are the ones I've found fitted the most different shapes. I presently have an Ideal Grandee and a GFS Avant, the Avant was a lot more money but I'm not loving it that much! The Grandee does me for every discipline and I love it more than some members of my family!


----------



## Winklepoker (21 October 2010)

Same here, vote for my Wintec Pro Dressage with Zero Shame!! I LOVE YOU WINTEC P D, thank you for helping me stay on my pony in times of crisis and stained under garments!  I also have a Falcon Hawk event, but nothing will ever come close to the wintec for stickability!


----------



## catdragon (21 October 2010)

My Isabell Werth dressage saddle... with equi-suede.. Alas only fitted my girl for 6 months and then no chance  

Now have a made to measure Ideal based GP saddle that I love and if it had had the suede seat incorporated (as ordered) I'd be happier with it. As it is I have a latex seat and it's lovely, NEVER get achey lady bits !


----------



## martlin (21 October 2010)

My 2 favourites:
my 10 year old Euroriding Jade jump saddle with latex seat  It has flexible tree and all sorts of other gadgets and is really comfy.

A Stubben romanus II limited edition, very comfy, quite expensive, very pretty and some sod has nicked it of my horse's back at a show


----------



## LazyS (21 October 2010)

canteron said:



			Looking for a new saddle for a happy hacker on a flat backed cob.  Just want to feel comfortable and secure when going out on long hacks.

Well I can only answer - for comfort AND security on ANY rides - a western saddle! I have an Equiflex Continental and a Montana (two different horses). But you probably were not looking for western as a solution. I changed to western because I wanted to enjoy longer rides in comfort, be able to get on and off easily if necessary (comfort breaks!) and open and close gates (though both horses are trained to do gates from their backs). 

There was a western thread started on here and one forum member came and tried one of my boys at the beginning of October: she loved the saddle (and the horse) but he isn't for sale! Pic of her on my profile. 

You can get western saddles for any horse, just a case of knowing where to look. If you are interested there is the Western Equestrian Society (WES) if you look on their website you will see that ALL breeds are rideable western. There is also a magazine Western Horse UK (available in good newsagents) published bi-monthly, that is full of useful info regarding western horses and riding, and the equipment needed. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sanolly (21 October 2010)

My Aussie saddle that I picked up for my boy at a Steam Fair!


----------



## Faro (21 October 2010)

Completely different shape to a cob, I know, but funnily enough with the same table top flat, wide back is one of my Arabs.  When we first backed him it took us over a year to find a saddle which would fit and not slide either sideways or forwards.  Eventually came across Reactorpanel and got him a second hand GP one.  Horse is now 10 and has had the same saddle ever since, which has the advantage of being adjustable as the horse changes shape (so have never had to keep buying/selling outgrown saddles).  Horse is question is now an advanced Endurance horse and his Reactorpanel saddle remains comfortable certainly for me (and as far as the horse is able to tell me, for him too) for rides of 50 miles plus.

If you're looking at traditional style treed saddles however, get a saddle fitter out who comes qualified/recommended and not necessarily the one nearest to you.  Don't make the mistake of calling out a Master Saddler without checking that he/she is a saddle fitter also - a master saddler MAKES/repairs saddles, whilst a qualified saddle fitter FITS saddles.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (21 October 2010)

Well it wasn't particularly the most comfortable, but I bought it for the security it gave, and I would say that it saved my skin, as I never fell off whilst riding in it, even though my TB displayed some apauling acrobatics.

It's the Albion K2 Jump saddle. It has huge knee rolls, and a 'sticky' seat, and is good if you have a horse with a dirty stop, or like mine did at the time which was; within a fraction of a second and without warning he would suddenly go down on his knees, drop a shoulder, spin, and before you knew what was happening he'd be bronking in the opposite direction we were originally going. He also used to randomly do huge corkscrew bronks.  I rode him in the k2 GP before I bought their Jump version, and had some terrible falls off him using the GP.


----------



## missyme10 (21 October 2010)

I love the Thorowgood saddles and dont think I'd buy anything else unless it didn't fit one of my horses.
I find them really secure and comfortable and so easy to take care of.
My daughter also prefers them over anything else.

I currently have the older models prior to the T6 being brought out but have to buy 2 new saddles for my 2 youngsters and am hoping that the T6 will fit. As youngsters change shape so rapidly, I think the T6 is a great option as its adjustable.


----------



## canteron (21 October 2010)

Thanks everyone, some brilliant information.  The ''good' saddle fitter does Ideal so great to know they get the thumbs up - and I didn't know you could have a suede bit incorporated that sounds pretty yummy! 

Interesting info about the Western Saddles, I was always told they were really difficult to fit cobs as were designed for narrower horses so I may look up that link.

And if it is taking a month or so to get a new saddle I think I had best ring up the 'good' saddle fitter asap!!


----------



## ozpoz (21 October 2010)

Our cob at work was a nightmare to fit and what seemed ok standing still would slip across his back when moving,which eventually gave him a sore back. We tried three before a Solution, which he's used happily for years now. And if your  cob, like our Murph, blows up like a balloon depending on the time of year, then you know it still fits him.   ( and ,yes, Murph is on restricted grazing!)


----------



## headsupheelsdown (21 October 2010)

Most comfortable and secure?  Stubben Imperator and Stubben Siegfried VSS.  Hands down winners.  Also want to add that the Stubbens last forever and have very forgiving fit on the horses.


----------



## Rhandir (21 October 2010)

Western saddles come to fit most shapes and sizes, Quarter Horses tend to be fairly flat backed with little or no wither, having said that, WES classes have anything and everything from Shetlands to Shires, including some I haven't even heard of. If you decide to go down this route please go to a reputable western saddler/tack shop. Ebay is only for those who know what they're looking at. If you would like some details of shops etc, drop me a PM and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## bensmum (21 October 2010)

Have a flat back cob that mainly hacks out for a couple of hours at a time, recently bought him a kent & masters cob gp saddle.  Am loving it, horse now a happy boy.


----------



## singing dawg (21 October 2010)

jeffries flyover event saddle, monoflap, felt like you were sitting on the horse not a saddle, brilliant.


----------



## TicTac (21 October 2010)

I have to say the most comfortable saddle I ever owned was a Martin Wilkinson's own design buffalo dressage saddle. If I had a spare £1200 I would buy one like a shot. I foolishy part exchanged it when I lost my old horse.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (21 October 2010)

I loved my thorowgood T6. Kent and Masters is just the leather version of thorowgood, so I can imagine that being equally comfortable.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (21 October 2010)

Most comfortable saddle I've rode in has probably got to be a Barefoot Cherokee, also very secure due to the high pommel and cantle!


----------



## spotty_pony (21 October 2010)

I love my Albion K2... fits my cob really well.


----------



## sunshine19 (21 October 2010)

Two of my cobs have flat backs, no withers and huge shoulders. The only saddles that fitted them perfectly was the Ideal H&C. Brilliant saddles and very, very comfy. 
I do, however, fancy trying out a western saddle on my Section D for hacking


----------



## teasle (22 October 2010)

Another vote for an aussie stock saddle , I have a wintec one that is lightweight,but if you google Kates saddles they have a wide choice.


----------



## dizz4 (22 October 2010)

canteron said:



			Looking for a new saddle for a happy hacker on a flat backed cob.  Just want to feel comfortable and secure when going out on long hacks.

Thinking Ideal, Solution ..... ?  There are so many out there its a bit of a minefield.

And do you think that it is worth just going with what the local saddle fitter stocks in that it is more important to have a saddle regularly checked rather than going to the best saddle sitter  that you may only be able to get checked once a year.

Decisions, decisions, decisions!
		
Click to expand...

I have got a wintec wide for my flat backed welsh cob....

cheers....

Dizz4


----------



## christi (22 October 2010)

my barefoot cheyenne


----------



## Dizzle (22 October 2010)

FleabittenT said:



			Jeffries falcon hawk event saddle 

Fab, fab saddle, 4 or 5 of us on the yard have them now, fitted to a variety of horses. Lovely & comfortable on long hacks, deep seat feels very secure.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, another vote for the Jeffries Falcon Hawk Event.

Love it, the single most comfortable saddle I have EVER sat in, the only saddle I can ride for hours in without a seat saver, very comfortable and just the right level of knee rolls to help but not get in the way

I find Albions very uncomfortable, I just cant ride in them for more than an hour without my backside hurting, Ive ridden in lots of them, new/old/gp/dressage and not one of them has been comfortable, one I rode in I lasted 10mins before having to hover above the saddle to save my seat bones!


----------



## Hen (22 October 2010)

Probably the most comfortable saddle I've EVER had for long distance hacking was a Leon Liversage South African trail saddle - it was so comfortable and practical; it was a hybrid Western/endurance saddle but with a deeper seat than a Western and no horn so you could jump in it too. It did me many, many fun miles before it got a bit too worn.

But I'd not go out now without my Western saddle, it's like a 2nd sofa to me now!

For hacking out English, my preference would be for a close contact saddle with movable knee supports. I had a great Black Country saddle until recently.


----------



## Chumsmum (22 October 2010)

I love my Albion K2 VSD - I could ride for hours in it and it fitted my old cob like a glove but an absolute no-no on my new cob.  Really need to sell it as just gathering dust but feel quite attached to it..

Interesting about the Jefferies Falcon Hawk Event, found it seemed to fit most horses but I didn't find it comfy at all.


----------



## diamondrockharvey (22 October 2010)

Love my Barefoot Cheyene, comfortable and secure.
A western saddle is going to be your most secure option.
However not always the easiest to get out of in an emergency!


----------



## mimbulator (1 November 2010)

i have a fieldhouse vsd for my youngster. She's broad on the back with huge shoulders so have struggled to find something to fit with a decent knee roll. It also has the added advantage of being ajustable for her growth.
My other fav saddle is one my mum has had for aprox 22 years. it is a close contact samber working hunter she had made to measure at derby house. Such a shame they dont make them like that anymore. That is the most cumfortable saddle i have ever sat on and everyone who has ridden in it has agreed.


----------



## Tharg (1 November 2010)

Omega GP Barnsby for me, never came off wrecked.


----------



## luckyoldme (1 November 2010)

i love my aussie stock saddle. my boy has a tendancy to buck when he has a bit of time off. the saddle was advertised with a note saying... if you can fall out of this take up golf! To old to risk it to much these days !


----------



## tallyho! (1 November 2010)

My 'balance' saddle. Fitted by Lavinia Mitchell. It's supposed to be a dressage saddle but I use it for most things!! (Except jumping).


----------



## 0ldmare (1 November 2010)

Oh dear, I'm going to go against the trend here and say that the most uncomfortable make I've ever ridden in is Ideal! I bought an Ideal dressage saddle years ago and it was like sitting on shaped glass - hard as hell and the most slippery thing I've ever sat on. My seatbones got so bruised I couldn't sit down. Then more recently I bought a horse that came with an Ideal show saddle. Again hideously uncomfortable and ended up with 2 bruised black knees! Even though it was a 17" and usually I can ride in an 16.5" to 17.5" saddle.

The most comfy saddle I've owned was a Saddle Company one, but wouldn't say it was the most secure as it didn't put you in that good a position and I always felt a bit far from the horse (if that makes sense!)

I've sat on a WOW and a Solution and a Balance  and all felt very comfy but I've not ridden in them enough to know what they would be like long term

I've got anabsolutely ancient GP saddle of unknown make and its not particularly comfy but unbelievably secure - you feel like they could throw anything at you!

At the end of the day, its all down to personal choice - why not go to YHL and go sit on a load of makes and talk to the manufacturers?


----------



## Kallibear (2 November 2010)

Most secure saddle is one that fits the horse, esp for wide flat cobs. If it doesn't fit well it WILL roll from side to side (and probably slide forwards too) and make you feel horrible insecure. Proper cob saddle would be the best bet as they have wide flat panels, flat tree, a wide gullet and often point and balance straps too, all of which help with stability.

As for comfort, as the replies will tell you, it depends on your shape! The saddle I find really comfy you might find horrible. I have a thorowgood T6 and find one of the comfiest saddles I've ridden in. I didn't mind my wintec wide and found my Saddle company cob saddle SOOO uncomfortable, likewise my friends WOW. My friend HATES my thorowgood with a passion, loved the saddle companies and her WOW and like the wintec. So it depends!


----------



## gillianclaude (2 November 2010)

The most comfortable saddles I've ridden in are Ideal, Jeffries, Pessoa, Stubben and... WINTECS. 
I don't find alot of saddles uncomfortable, but out of the above for long hacks, I would definately choose the Ideal or Pessoa. I have a Stubben and its gets quite painful after an hour or 2.


----------



## skewby (2 November 2010)

Another vote for Ideal, my instructor has an Ideal dressage and it's the most fabulously comfortable thing to sit in.

My best ever saddle is the one I have now - hand made for me and horse by my saddler.  It transformed my riding, I have a stupidly long thigh and he cut it forward for me so I can get up to the jumping length I want comfortably.

I love it so much, I got him to make me a dressage saddle with the money I got from selling my old saddles.  He only charged just over a £1k for each and both are just fabulous for me and horse, and beautifully made too.  People are always drooling over my saddle when I clean it in the tack room!


----------



## Eventer96 (2 November 2010)

Well currently we have a total of 6 Ideals, I must say that they are lovely. Very comfortable and a joy to ride in. We had each of ours specially made, as our horse's are quite hard to fit. We have:

Gazelle 1550 (The love of my life! )
International Hunt
Roella 1350 Dressage 
Ideal Dressage 
Event Standard Seat
Event Standard Seat VSD

All very safe and secure. Have saved me a couple of times when I have close calls with our sharp TB. I also love the Albion and Barnsby saddles. Our little pony has an ancient Stubben, although secure I find them fairly uncomfortable (that is probably just the age of the saddle). 

My current event horse changes shape by the day (he was still growing when he needed a new saddle). So is currently in a Thorowgood. Although not as nice as leather I still feel secure in it and it does the job. He will be kitted out with two new saddles over the winter. (So I will be joining the saddle hunt!). Can't comment on the cob side of things as I have never owned one. Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Kenzo (2 November 2010)

Frank Baines Balance saddle, lovely comfortable saddle, that was used on a cob, also Thorowgood do one specially for cobs, very comfortable and actually not a bad cut for jumping to be honest so a good alround saddle there.

Love Ideal saddles and Black County, again they do a range to suit low wither/flat backs, but the only way you'll find out is to get a saddle fitter to bring a range of makes suited to the shape of your cob, then decide.

You may find you may have to compromise your own comfort a bit to ensure a good fit for your horse.


----------

